# [OFF TOPIC PROXY] Ocultar navegación en firefox

## Theasker

A ver, en mi oficina ha habido cambios drásticos q no me gustan mucho, en principio he perdido los privilegios de administrador (sistema micro$oft), yo uso para navegar firefox portable en mi pendrive, pero estamos desde hoy conectados por un router cisco directamente a madrid y nos dan acceso a internet desde allí, por lo que pueden ver todos los sitios por los que navego y había pensado en poner un proxy pero tiene q ser algo q no haya q instalar nada (ya q no tengo privilegios). Nunca he usado un proxi y no se muy bien como funciona, y si es esa la solución q necesito ... me podríais explicar un poco como montar el tema. También había pensado en un vnc contra la gentoo de casa pero me va lento y hace un tiempo q no funciona con el vnc como servicio.

Bueno ya me diréis y voy probando aunque tiene q ser ya xq el sistema está funcionando ya, y no me apetece q sepan segun q sitios por los que navego.

gracias anticipadas

----------

## mad93

Usar un proxy es fácil, Editar-> Preferencias ->avanzado-> pestaña red -> conexión -> boton parámetros y allí añades el proxy que quieras usar en servidor intermediario.

La única pega que veo es que al salir a través de ellos, des de Madrid, si quisieran, podrían capturar tu tráfico y ver que escribes (en definitiva, donde vas, que dices...).

Siento si lo de arriba no es exacto, traduzco de la versión en catalán  :Razz: 

----------

## Theasker

y no hay alguna forma de ocultar todo?, sitios por donde navego, además del resto?, venga que mogollón de aqui soys admin de sistemas  :Smile: 

----------

## Theasker

y cual sería una buena configuración? q pongo donde lo del proxy?

----------

## mad93

proxy.servidor.com 32342 <- puerto

Has de buscar alguno que funcione por internet o montar un squid  en tu casa.

Acabo de echar un vistazo rápido y creo que te podría servir, puedes encriptar tu comunicación, ssl, con el proxy  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *mad93 wrote:*   

> proxy.servidor.com 32342 <- puerto
> 
> Has de buscar alguno que funcione por internet o montar un squid  en tu casa.
> 
> Acabo de echar un vistazo rápido y creo que te podría servir, puedes encriptar tu comunicación, ssl, con el proxy 

 

Usando como proxy un ordenador que sea "seguro" (es decir, en el que tu confíes) y enrutando todo el tráfico a través de ssh, es imposible que nadie sepa qué estás mandando a través de ese tunel (a no ser que trabajes para la CIA o la NASA), ya que las claves de cifrado son muy sólidas, y no se transmiten en ningún momento (tan solo la clave pública, la privada de cifrado está en la máquina servidor, y jamás sale de ahí). No soy un gran experto en el tema, pero imagino que buscando por "ssh tunneling" deberías hallar resultados interesantes  :Wink: 

----------

## Zagloj

Pero ten en cuenta que la máquina que hace de proxy tiene tus datos, todo lo que escribas pasará por ella, y no sé si sobre cualquier proxy anónimo de la India o de donde sea se puede hacer un ssh tuneling la verdad, ni si es recomendable, si haces algo "malo" o si le "pasa algo" a la máquina proxy, allí estará tu paso marcado para cualquier informático forense que pase.

 Pd ¿Lo típico no era torificar?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Zagloj wrote:*   

> Pero ten en cuenta que la máquina que hace de proxy tiene tus datos, todo lo que escribas pasará por ella, y no sé si sobre cualquier proxy anónimo de la India o de donde sea se puede hacer un ssh tuneling la verdad, ni si es recomendable, si haces algo "malo" o si le "pasa algo" a la máquina proxy, allí estará tu paso marcado para cualquier informático forense que pase.
> 
>  Pd ¿Lo típico no era torificar?

 

Lo suyo es montar el proxy en tu casa. Así tienes el control de los dos puntos que unen el túnel.

Por supuesto, esto es solo una herramienta como otra cualquier. El usuario es el que tiene que hacerse cargo de la legalidad de sus acciones, y saber hasta que punto puede afrontar las consecuencias de las mismas.

No se mucho sobre la "torificación", pero hasta donde yo se, se trata de ir saltando ip's por todo el mundo hasta llegar a lo que quieres. Si es así, y no me equivoco, esto se basa en complicar la vida haciendo el camino más largo, pero esto no protege los datos en forma alguna. Es decir, todo es visible, hasta donde yo se. Como siempre, admito correciones, la verdad es que nunca me he preocupado mucho de esos temas y no se puede decir que esté muy suelto en el asunto.

Si eso es así, ssh es una mejor solución, porque, por contra, garantiza que lo que hay entre la máquina con la llave pública y la máquina con la llave privada es totalmete invisible a no ser que dispongas de la llave privada. La seguridad en la máquina que se use de proxy es ya otro tema aparte. Si esa máquina hace nat internamente, es imposible saber a donde mandó eso (siempre que el proxy no lo logee o algo así). Porque todo lo que llegue de internet a ese proxy, tendrá solo la ip de dicho proxy. Y lo que salga, del proxy no se puede demostrar de donde ha venido, si el contenido se filtra de la forma adecuada, aunque supongo que esto es más seguridad de la que el amigo quiere/necesita.

Tampoco me preguntéis por soluciones específicas, porque la teoría me la se, pero no hay tiempo para manejar tanta cosa a nivel práctico x)

----------

## Zagloj

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo suyo es montar el proxy en tu casa. Así tienes el control de los dos puntos que unen el túnel.

 

 Nunca he tenido red en casa y no se me había ocurrido  :Laughing:  va a ser que la cerveza no es buena. Sobre lo de tor es correcto, van en claro, y gente de administraciones públicas se ha visto comprometida por hacer el payaso usando esa herramienta creyendo que eran invisibles (no recuerdo pero la noticia es más reciente de un mes).

 Sip teniendo uno la máquina se arreglan muchas cosas  :Razz: 

----------

